# rhizome of australian of new zealand hops



## goom (24/9/14)

Hello

I am seeking for rhizomes of australian of new zealand hops
Can anayone tell me how i can get them?


----------



## BrosysBrews (24/9/14)

goom said:


> Hello
> 
> I am seeking for rhizomes of australian of new zealand hops
> Can anayone tell me how i can get them?


have a look through the buy swap sell section, normally a few POR going around, cant get more aussie then POR (can get better taste though )


----------



## hoppy2B (26/9/14)

Where are you located goom?


----------

